# Rewriterule Parameter nicht angehängt



## crazy_chicken (24. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

weiß jemand vielleicht wieso $1 nicht als Parameter angehängt wird?


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^subdomain.mydomain.de.*
RewriteRule !^subdomain/(.+)\.(.+)$    /page.php?title=$1 [L]
```

Kann es an der Negation  im RewriteRule liegen? 
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Vorschlag?

Danke im Voraus!


----------

